# Stella has the sass!



## StellaMyV (Jan 9, 2014)

Heres my 7 mt old baby girl being sassy and being an actress! Shes got everyone wrapped around her finger! I hope im not the only one with a vizsla who knows how to act to get what he/she wants!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ha ha, great funny pics ;D made me chuckle ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She's a doll, all right!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Love that one with the ears and the tongue. Too cute!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Hahaha great pictures! Especially that last one..that is exactly how Kafka looks when she is up to no good!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like butter wouldnt melt, ha ha. Fab pics x


----------



## StellaMyV (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha thanks guys!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Those are some pretty funky positions Stella has for sure.


----------

